# Best Way to Make Caves for Rock Dwellers?



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

So I am planning on doing a 38 gallon Tanganyika rock dweller tank, and will be going to a local landscaping store for rocks in the next week or so. How do you guys use the whole tank (top to bottom) with rocks to make caves, but look natural? I don't really like slate swim throughs, but prefer caves. Would I stack medium size rocks against the corner, or could I somehow use pvc, or buy some sort of material that's fish safe and I can change? Also what rocks are best? Sorry if this was confusing, I'm just a rookie in the african cichlid department! Thanks


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You don't necessarily have to make caves, but more like outcroppings for the fish to lay claim over as territories. Depending on how many species/pairs you're going for, you'll have to separate each territory with open sand. You can use pvc fittings submerged in the sand, and build your rock work around it so it is not visible.


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Ok, so more like a pile?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What species are you planning? Any shell dwellers?

Here's a really nice setup with Tangs.








Note the right hand side. That's a rock pile. Also one on the left. I believe there's cyps, calvus, shell dweller and a tret in this setup.

This is probably a better example.








Note the separation of rock piles with open sand. I would probably expand that a bit. The shells would be unnecessary if your not keeping shell dwellers, but attractive in this setup for sure.


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the picture; It gave me a better sense of things. I think I may go with 1 or 2 calvus, 2 julidochromis ornatus, and either some type of shelldweller or 2 Lamprologus caudopunctatus. Should I add or subtract any thing in my stocking? I also might get a BN pleco because my lighting is pretty bright. I'm thinking duckweed should help with algae too?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm not a Lake Tang kinda guy. Try taking that stocklist to the Tang section. But it sounds doable. Scaping will be key though. Can't help with the duckweed. My plecos didn't make it with my Malawis, but plenty hobbyists have success.


----------



## Tatertot (Oct 20, 2013)

Alright I'll try there. Thanks!


----------

